# Sala:”Il nuovo stadio deve essere comunale “



## admin (27 Marzo 2019)

Ancora il Sindaco di Milano, Sala, sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter. Le dichiarazioni all’Ansa:”Serve trovare una formula perché sia di proprietà del Comune, con una concessione a lunghissimo termine. È chiaro che noi non possiamo perdere la proprietà dello stadio, lo cedano con una concessione a lungo termine. Il Comune non vuole speculare sul nuovo stadio, ma le squadre lo sanno bene. Inter e Milan stanno facendo una valutazione dal punto di vista economico e finanziario: il nuovo stadio costerà circa 5-600 milioni, credo stiano valutando anche il valore della ristrutturazione. C'è solo un vincolo che io pongo: non possiamo perderci. Francamente non so dire a che soluzione arriveranno, ma li sto invitando a presentare una proposta".

*Ancora Sala, per l'ennesima volta, sullo stadio. Il post pubblicato sui social:"È buffo come la comunicazione nei tempi moderni distorca così spesso la realtà. Sulla questione stadio ho detto più volte (ai due club e agli organi di stampa) che a mio parere San Siro è la storia del calcio e che quindi considero la sua ristrutturazione la soluzione migliore. Se poi Milan e Inter preferiranno proporre un nuovo impianto, come Comune di Milano avremo il dovere di sederci intorno a un tavolo e ascoltare le loro ragioni, oltre, ovviamente, far valere le nostre. Non servono molte altre parole per spiegarsi, ciò riassume a pieno la mia posizione e, soprattutto, conferma quello che sto dicendo dal primo giorno del dibattito sullo stadio milanese".*


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2019)

Interista e del PD. Poteva essere buono?


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora il Sindaco di Milano, Sala, sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter. Le dichiarazioni all’Ansa:”Serve trovare una formula perché sia di proprietà del Comune, con una concessione a lunghissimo termine. È chiaro che noi non possiamo perdere la proprietà dello stadio, lo cedano con una concessione a lungo termine. Il Comune non vuole speculare sul nuovo stadio, ma le squadre lo sanno bene. Inter e Milan stanno facendo una valutazione dal punto di vista economico e finanziario: il nuovo stadio costerà circa 5-600 milioni, credo stiano valutando anche il valore della ristrutturazione. C'è solo un vincolo che io pongo: non possiamo perderci. Francamente non so dire a che soluzione arriveranno, ma li sto invitando a presentare una proposta".



In che senso? 
Lo costruiamo noi (e l'Inter) al comune di Milano?


----------



## Djici (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora il Sindaco di Milano, Sala, sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter. Le dichiarazioni all’Ansa:”Serve trovare una formula perché sia di proprietà del Comune, con una concessione a lunghissimo termine. È chiaro che noi non possiamo perdere la proprietà dello stadio, lo cedano con una concessione a lungo termine. Il Comune non vuole speculare sul nuovo stadio, ma le squadre lo sanno bene. Inter e Milan stanno facendo una valutazione dal punto di vista economico e finanziario: il nuovo stadio costerà circa 5-600 milioni, credo stiano valutando anche il valore della ristrutturazione. C'è solo un vincolo che io pongo: non possiamo perderci. Francamente non so dire a che soluzione arriveranno, ma li sto invitando a presentare una proposta".


----------



## Djici (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Interista e del PD. Poteva essere buono?



Combo micidiale


----------



## Black (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora il Sindaco di Milano, Sala, sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter. Le dichiarazioni all’Ansa:”Serve trovare una formula perché sia di proprietà del Comune, con una concessione a lunghissimo termine. È chiaro che noi non possiamo perdere la proprietà dello stadio, lo cedano con una concessione a lungo termine. Il Comune non vuole speculare sul nuovo stadio, ma le squadre lo sanno bene. Inter e Milan stanno facendo una valutazione dal punto di vista economico e finanziario: il nuovo stadio costerà circa 5-600 milioni, credo stiano valutando anche il valore della ristrutturazione. C'è solo un vincolo che io pongo: non possiamo perderci. Francamente non so dire a che soluzione arriveranno, ma li sto invitando a presentare una proposta".



ma è pazzo?? quindi lo costruiscono Milan e Inter (a spese loro) e la proprietà è del comune??

che poi questa cosa che non vogliono perderci.... trovate la differenze con quanto avvenuto a Torino. Ok la lungimiranza della Rube, ma quando hai a che fare con amministrazioni comunali così è dura


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Marzo 2019)

Infame...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Marzo 2019)

Buonanotte...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora il Sindaco di Milano, Sala, sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter. Le dichiarazioni all’Ansa:”Serve trovare una formula perché sia di proprietà del Comune, con una concessione a lunghissimo termine. È chiaro che noi non possiamo perdere la proprietà dello stadio, lo cedano con una concessione a lungo termine. Il Comune non vuole speculare sul nuovo stadio, ma le squadre lo sanno bene. Inter e Milan stanno facendo una valutazione dal punto di vista economico e finanziario: il nuovo stadio costerà circa 5-600 milioni, credo stiano valutando anche il valore della ristrutturazione. C'è solo un vincolo che io pongo: non possiamo perderci. Francamente non so dire a che soluzione arriveranno, ma li sto invitando a presentare una proposta".



Lo ripeto nuovamente ostaggi del comune... , mi sembra possibile che questo personaggio spinga per la ristrutturazione di san siro cosi da ritrovarsi il proprio "asset" rinnovato 
- 2 stadi non li faranno mai fare 
-se abbattono san siro , per costruirne uno nuovo sempre in quella zona vogliono la proprieta' dello stesso

Medesimo comportamento del comune di Torino ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora il Sindaco di Milano, Sala, sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter. Le dichiarazioni all’Ansa:”Serve trovare una formula perché sia di proprietà del Comune, con una concessione a lunghissimo termine. È chiaro che noi non possiamo perdere la proprietà dello stadio, lo cedano con una concessione a lungo termine. Il Comune non vuole speculare sul nuovo stadio, ma le squadre lo sanno bene. Inter e Milan stanno facendo una valutazione dal punto di vista economico e finanziario: il nuovo stadio costerà circa 5-600 milioni, credo stiano valutando anche il valore della ristrutturazione. C'è solo un vincolo che io pongo: non possiamo perderci. Francamente non so dire a che soluzione arriveranno, ma li sto invitando a presentare una proposta".



Inevitabilmente il comune ci perderà. 
È come se io vendo piante nel capannone del comune poi siccome il mio business va bene costruisco a mie spese un nuovo capannone ma il comune vuole lo stesso l affitto del capannone ( non suo ) per non perderci. 

Ma poi in base a che cosa ? In base a cosa io pago un affitto di un bene non tuo ? Mi fai pagare l affitto del terreno ? Bene, io vado a Sesto a far lo stadio.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora il Sindaco di Milano, Sala, sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter. Le dichiarazioni all’Ansa:”Serve trovare una formula perché sia di proprietà del Comune, con una concessione a lunghissimo termine. È chiaro che noi non possiamo perdere la proprietà dello stadio, lo cedano con una concessione a lungo termine. Il Comune non vuole speculare sul nuovo stadio, ma le squadre lo sanno bene. Inter e Milan stanno facendo una valutazione dal punto di vista economico e finanziario: il nuovo stadio costerà circa 5-600 milioni, credo stiano valutando anche il valore della ristrutturazione. C'è solo un vincolo che io pongo: non possiamo perderci. Francamente non so dire a che soluzione arriveranno, ma li sto invitando a presentare una proposta".



Non fraintendete le sue parole. Sappiate che anche lo Juventus Stadium è di proprietà del comune, che però ha concesso il terreno alla Juve per 99 anni. Qui è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora il Sindaco di Milano, Sala, sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter. Le dichiarazioni all’Ansa:”Serve trovare una formula perché sia di proprietà del Comune, con una concessione a lunghissimo termine. È chiaro che noi non possiamo perdere la proprietà dello stadio, lo cedano con una concessione a lungo termine. Il Comune non vuole speculare sul nuovo stadio, ma le squadre lo sanno bene. Inter e Milan stanno facendo una valutazione dal punto di vista economico e finanziario: il nuovo stadio costerà circa 5-600 milioni, credo stiano valutando anche il valore della ristrutturazione. C'è solo un vincolo che io pongo: non possiamo perderci. Francamente non so dire a che soluzione arriveranno, ma li sto invitando a presentare una proposta".



Questo non ha mica capito che se tira troppo la corda Inter e Milan si fanno uno stadio 1 km fuori milano e ci fanno i collegamenti stradali e così lui si ritrova incul4t0 per bene e con San Siro da demolire a sue spese..

Questo è un malato mentale, ragiona da politico con la visione che arriva alla punta del suo naso


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora il Sindaco di Milano, Sala, sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter. Le dichiarazioni all’Ansa:”Serve trovare una formula perché sia di proprietà del Comune, con una concessione a lunghissimo termine. È chiaro che noi non possiamo perdere la proprietà dello stadio, lo cedano con una concessione a lungo termine. Il Comune non vuole speculare sul nuovo stadio, ma le squadre lo sanno bene. Inter e Milan stanno facendo una valutazione dal punto di vista economico e finanziario: il nuovo stadio costerà circa 5-600 milioni, credo stiano valutando anche il valore della ristrutturazione. C'è solo un vincolo che io pongo: non possiamo perderci. Francamente non so dire a che soluzione arriveranno, ma li sto invitando a presentare una proposta".



Cavalca l'onda, spostati i riflettori si "dimenticherà" di S. Siro.

Basti vedere la questione Navigli, la cui riapertura viene continuamente strumentalizzata da Sala&Co.



Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Non fraintendete le sue parole. Sappiate che anche lo Juventus Stadium è di proprietà del comune, che però ha concesso il terreno alla Juve per 99 anni. Qui è la stessa cosa.



la Juve paga una cifra prossima allo 0, Sala si pavoneggia volendo far credere che il Comune trarrà vantaggio demolendo S. Siro e cedendo lo stesso terreno nuovamente in affitto ai 2 club.

E' solo retorica politica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Non fraintendete le sue parole. Sappiate che anche lo Juventus Stadium è di proprietà del comune, che però ha concesso il terreno alla Juve per 99 anni. Qui è la stessa cosa.



No no lui parla di affitto dello stadio non del terreno


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Marzo 2019)

faranno di tutto per impedire che san siro venga abbattuto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora il Sindaco di Milano, Sala, sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter. Le dichiarazioni all’Ansa:”Serve trovare una formula perché sia di proprietà del Comune, con una concessione a lunghissimo termine. È chiaro che noi non possiamo perdere la proprietà dello stadio, lo cedano con una concessione a lungo termine. Il Comune non vuole speculare sul nuovo stadio, ma le squadre lo sanno bene. Inter e Milan stanno facendo una valutazione dal punto di vista economico e finanziario: il nuovo stadio costerà circa 5-600 milioni, credo stiano valutando anche il valore della ristrutturazione. C'è solo un vincolo che io pongo: non possiamo perderci. Francamente non so dire a che soluzione arriveranno, ma li sto invitando a presentare una proposta".



Questa è una condizione assolutamente inaccettabile.
Credo e spero che la società lo mandi a quel paese e vada in qualche comune poco fuori Milano.


----------



## Andris (27 Marzo 2019)

> Serve trovare una formula perché sia di proprietà del Comune, con una concessione a lunghissimo termine.



e così ci scoprimmo con un'amministrazione pubblica di stampo cinese,perchè neanche in russia succede.


----------



## Ivan lancini (27 Marzo 2019)

Sarà una dura battaglia ognuno ha le sue ragioni il milan e l Inter farebbero bene a costruirlo in un altra zona purtroppo milano nn e londra ma jna zona con due societa cosi forti economicamente si può trovare io ho sempre sperato nella zona dove hanno fatto l expo è già tutto collegato il problema in passato erano i costi nn so adesso se ce un area libera ma facendo così se ne può costruire uno più grande ultramoderno e il comune può tenersi il suo San Siro per ospitare olimpiadi mondiali futuri e noi severe uno stadio tutto nostro.


----------



## Davidoff (27 Marzo 2019)

Fossi in Singer pagherei il doppio per farlo fuori Milano piuttosto che darla vinta a questo co*lione interista...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (27 Marzo 2019)

A


Andris ha scritto:


> e così ci scoprimmo con un'amministrazione pubblica di stampo cinese,perchè neanche in russia succede.



Succede in vari paesi civili. Ad esempio in UK: il terreno e’ sempre pubblico, i privati che vogliono costruire (anche abitazioni) lo fanno in regime di concessione a 99 anni. Ciò evita che il cambio di destinazione d’uso di un terreno (da agricolo a edificabile) si traduca in incrementi di valore e guadagni stratosferici per i privati. 
Se fosse così anche in Italia si eliminerebbe uno dei motivi principali della corruzione (Parnasi e’ l’ultimo esempio: se il proprietario del terreno guadagna decine di milioni solo per effetto del cambio di destinazione, avra’ risorse infinite per ungere le ruote delle amministrazioni comunali). Il primo centrosinistra negli anni ‘60 ci provo’ (ministro Sullo, democristiano) ma si scatenò la Vandea dei palazzinari con argomenti tipo “mica siamo in Unione Sovietica”. 
Se ci fossero riusciti saremmo un paese migliore.


----------



## Devil man (27 Marzo 2019)

Allora aspettiamo che Milano cambi sindaco cosi questo si leva dalle palle


----------



## EmmePi (27 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Non fraintendete le sue parole. Sappiate che anche lo Juventus Stadium è di proprietà del comune, che però ha concesso il terreno alla Juve per 99 anni. Qui è la stessa cosa.



Si, vabbè, ma a livello di asset della società Milan però non rientra quindi tra le proprietà.... quindi che senso può avere uno stadio nuovo in questa maniera se poi comunque non ti rivaluta la società più di tanto?


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo non ha mica capito che se tira troppo la corda Inter e Milan si fanno uno stadio 1 km fuori milano e ci fanno i collegamenti stradali e così lui si ritrova incul4t0 per bene e con San Siro da demolire a sue spese..
> 
> Questo è un malato mentale, ragiona da politico con la visione che arriva alla punta del suo naso



ecco qui ci troviamo alla grande. non capisco tutto sto problema ahahaha. la cresta la abbassa alla svelta secondo me.

sarà arrivata la chiamata di agnelli per rallentare i lavori....


----------



## Igniorante (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora il Sindaco di Milano, Sala, sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter. Le dichiarazioni all’Ansa:”Serve trovare una formula perché sia di proprietà del Comune, con una concessione a lunghissimo termine. È chiaro che noi non possiamo perdere la proprietà dello stadio, lo cedano con una concessione a lungo termine. Il Comune non vuole speculare sul nuovo stadio, ma le squadre lo sanno bene. Inter e Milan stanno facendo una valutazione dal punto di vista economico e finanziario: il nuovo stadio costerà circa 5-600 milioni, credo stiano valutando anche il valore della ristrutturazione. C'è solo un vincolo che io pongo: non possiamo perderci. Francamente non so dire a che soluzione arriveranno, ma li sto invitando a presentare una proposta".



Parere di una persona non interessata, chiaramente.


----------



## medjai (27 Marzo 2019)

Forse lo fa per spingerci a fare uno stadio fuori Milano tipo a Sesto e poi una volta iniziato, dirà che non ha senso avere San Siro vuoto e quindi lo venderà all'Inter con tutta l'area. Così come buon interista, aiuterà all'Inter.


----------



## Manue (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora il Sindaco di Milano, Sala, sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter. Le dichiarazioni all’Ansa:”Serve trovare una formula perché sia di proprietà del Comune, con una concessione a lunghissimo termine. È chiaro che noi non possiamo perdere la proprietà dello stadio, lo cedano con una concessione a lungo termine. Il Comune non vuole speculare sul nuovo stadio, ma le squadre lo sanno bene. Inter e Milan stanno facendo una valutazione dal punto di vista economico e finanziario: il nuovo stadio costerà circa 5-600 milioni, credo stiano valutando anche il valore della ristrutturazione. C'è solo un vincolo che io pongo: non possiamo perderci. Francamente non so dire a che soluzione arriveranno, ma li sto invitando a presentare una proposta".



Mollare San Siro e costruire fuori, 
tipo a Sesto.

Così poi la stadio lo usa per concerti e il ritrovo con l'arciverscovo..

Tanti saluti.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2019)

Ragazzi, che astio ancora!

Una concessione di un secolo ( che se poi esisterà ancora il calcio equivale ad un rinnovo automatico, per ovvi motivi) è praticamente come esserne proprietari.

Non ci vedo nulla di incredibile, anche la Juve lo fa. 

Ci focalizziamo sulle cose meno importanti a mio avviso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora il Sindaco di Milano, Sala, sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter. Le dichiarazioni all’Ansa:”Serve trovare una formula perché sia di proprietà del Comune, con una concessione a lunghissimo termine. È chiaro che noi non possiamo perdere la proprietà dello stadio, lo cedano con una concessione a lungo termine. Il Comune non vuole speculare sul nuovo stadio, ma le squadre lo sanno bene. Inter e Milan stanno facendo una valutazione dal punto di vista economico e finanziario: il nuovo stadio costerà circa 5-600 milioni, credo stiano valutando anche il valore della ristrutturazione. C'è solo un vincolo che io pongo: non possiamo perderci. Francamente non so dire a che soluzione arriveranno, ma li sto invitando a presentare una proposta".



Purtroppo bisogna aspettare le elezioni comunali e che questo individuo levi le tende.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Purtroppo bisogna aspettare le elezioni comunali e che questo individuo levi le tende.



Non cambierà molto secondo me, è una zona pubblica l' area San Siro, non la daranno mai in totale proprietòà ad un privato.


----------



## sunburn (27 Marzo 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, che astio ancora!
> 
> Una concessione di un secolo ( che se poi esisterà ancora il calcio equivale ad un rinnovo automatico, per ovvi motivi) è praticamente come esserne proprietari.
> 
> Non ci vedo nulla di incredibile, anche la Juve lo fa.


È diversa la situazione. La Juventus ha ottenuto un diritto di superficie per 99 anni in cambio di TOT milioni, ma è proprietaria esclusiva dell'impianto. Sala chiede proprio che il Comune sia proprietario dell'impianto.


----------



## kipstar (27 Marzo 2019)

Non sono competente e sicuramente mi sbaglierò ma sembra che le due squadre debbano costruire lo stadio per il comune? Non capisco... c'è qualcuno che può spiegarlo meglio....


----------



## diavolo (27 Marzo 2019)

medjai ha scritto:


> Forse lo fa per spingerci a fare uno stadio fuori Milano tipo a Sesto e poi una volta iniziato, dirà che non ha senso avere San Siro vuoto e quindi lo venderà all'Inter con tutta l'area. Così come buon interista, aiuterà all'Inter.



Andrà proprio così.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> È diversa la situazione. La Juventus ha ottenuto un diritto di superficie per 99 anni in cambio di *TOT milioni*, ma è proprietaria esclusiva dell'impianto. Sala chiede proprio che il Comune sia proprietario dell'impianto.



che poi se non ricordo male era una cifra simbolica tipo 1000 euro, o forse 1 milione. ma robetta


----------



## Milo (27 Marzo 2019)

Sì e Milan e Inter sono dei fessi!!!

Ma cosa si fuma???


----------



## Sotiris (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora il Sindaco di Milano, Sala, sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter. Le dichiarazioni all’Ansa:”Serve trovare una formula perché sia di proprietà del Comune, con una concessione a lunghissimo termine. È chiaro che noi non possiamo perdere la proprietà dello stadio, lo cedano con una concessione a lungo termine. Il Comune non vuole speculare sul nuovo stadio, ma le squadre lo sanno bene. Inter e Milan stanno facendo una valutazione dal punto di vista economico e finanziario: il nuovo stadio costerà circa 5-600 milioni, credo stiano valutando anche il valore della ristrutturazione. C'è solo un vincolo che io pongo: non possiamo perderci. Francamente non so dire a che soluzione arriveranno, ma li sto invitando a presentare una proposta".



Mi domando come una città come Milano possa aver votato 'sto qui.


----------



## Zenos (27 Marzo 2019)

Ecco che ha scoperto le carte


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> È diversa la situazione. La Juventus ha ottenuto un diritto di superficie per 99 anni in cambio di TOT milioni, ma è proprietaria esclusiva dell'impianto. Sala chiede proprio che il Comune sia proprietario dell'impianto.



Presumo che, a conti fatti, sappiano cosa eventualmente faranno.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora il Sindaco di Milano, Sala, sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter. Le dichiarazioni all’Ansa:”Serve trovare una formula perché sia di proprietà del Comune, con una concessione a lunghissimo termine. È chiaro che noi non possiamo perdere la proprietà dello stadio, lo cedano con una concessione a lungo termine. Il Comune non vuole speculare sul nuovo stadio, ma le squadre lo sanno bene. Inter e Milan stanno facendo una valutazione dal punto di vista economico e finanziario: il nuovo stadio costerà circa 5-600 milioni, credo stiano valutando anche il valore della ristrutturazione. C'è solo un vincolo che io pongo: non possiamo perderci. Francamente non so dire a che soluzione arriveranno, ma li sto invitando a presentare una proposta".



Delirio puro, i due club devono essere proprietari altrimenti non ha nemmeno senso farlo uno stadio nuovo. Come sempre il comune è il primo ostacolo per le due milanesi sullo stadio di proprietà.


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Mi domando come una città come Milano possa aver votato 'sto qui.



Milano è diventata ultra radical chic.


----------



## Sotiris (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milano è diventata ultra radical chic.


Una nobile decaduta come la sua prima squadra di calcio.
A questo qui solo una cosa: ti facciamo lo stadio a Sesto o nel primo comune che vada bene a 1mt dal confine del comune di Milano


----------



## leviatano (27 Marzo 2019)

Sala stia zitto solo per gli affari di Expo.
Parlare di stadio comunale nel 2019 significa pensare ancora all'epoca antidiluviana.


----------



## Sotiris (27 Marzo 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Non sono competente e sicuramente mi sbaglierò ma sembra che le due squadre debbano costruire lo stadio per il comune? Non capisco... c'è qualcuno che può spiegarlo meglio....



Sala minaccia in modo indiretto. Vi do l'area nuova solo se avrò la proprietà come Comune, che è come dire vi lascio solo la possibilità di ristrutturare S Siro.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Marzo 2019)

Siccome ciò che chiede è demenziale è chiara ora la posizione del comune : restaurare san siro.
Del resto il comune quanti soldi intasca grazie a milan e inter in un anno???
Tutti soldi che con lo stadio di proprietà perderebbe.
Ma quale idiota costruirebbe lo stadio per poi pagare il comune? Un pò come se un lavoratore dopo anni che vive in affitto decide di fare casa e poi continua sempre a pagare l'affitto.
Poveri noi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Marzo 2019)

Se lo stadio dev'essere comunale che lo paghi il comune allora...


----------



## Djici (27 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Siccome ciò che chiede è demenziale è chiara ora la posizione del comune : restaurare san siro.
> Del resto il comune quanti soldi intasca grazie a milan e inter in un anno???
> Tutti soldi che con lo stadio di proprietà perderebbe.
> Ma quale idiota costruirebbe lo stadio per poi pagare il comune? Un pò come se un lavoratore dopo anni che vive in affitto decide di fare casa e poi continua sempre a pagare l'affitto.
> Poveri noi.



Ho subito commentato scrivendo che questo è pazzo, ma forse non ha tutti i torti su San Siro.
Perchè dovrebbe accettare di distruggere uno stadio loro per lasciarci fare il nostro? 

Riprendendo la tua formula e come se noi dopo decenni di affitto andiamo a dire al proprietario che vogliamo distruggere la sua casa per costruirne una nuova... Ma senza comprare la vecchia casa che sarà distrutta e senza più pagare d'affitto.
A noi conviene. A lui ovviamente no. 

Se poi decidiamo di costruire uno stadio in un altra zona di Milano ovviamente cambia tutto. 
Compri il terreno e poi ci fai lo stadio. E in quel caso ovviamente il Commune non può chiedere un affitto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ho subito commentato scrivendo che questo è pazzo, ma forse non ha tutti i torti su San Siro.
> Perchè dovrebbe accettare di distruggere uno stadio loro per lasciarci fare il nostro?
> 
> Riprendendo la tua formula e come se noi dopo decenni di affitto andiamo a dire al proprietario che vogliamo distruggere la sua casa per costruirne una nuova... Ma senza comprare la vecchia casa che sarà distrutta e senza più pagare d'affitto.
> ...



se tanto mi da tanto lui non te lo lascia fare in un'altra zona, poi cosa se ne fa di s siro?


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2019)

*Ancora Sala, per l'ennesima volta, sullo stadio. Il post pubblicato sui social:"È buffo come la comunicazione nei tempi moderni distorca così spesso la realtà. Sulla questione stadio ho detto più volte (ai due club e agli organi di stampa) che a mio parere San Siro è la storia del calcio e che quindi considero la sua ristrutturazione la soluzione migliore. Se poi Milan e Inter preferiranno proporre un nuovo impianto, come Comune di Milano avremo il dovere di sederci intorno a un tavolo e ascoltare le loro ragioni, oltre, ovviamente, far valere le nostre. Non servono molte altre parole per spiegarsi, ciò riassume a pieno la mia posizione e, soprattutto, conferma quello che sto dicendo dal primo giorno del dibattito sullo stadio milanese".*


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sala, per l'ennesima volta, sullo stadio. Il post pubblicato sui social:"È buffo come la comunicazione nei tempi moderni distorca così spesso la realtà. Sulla questione stadio ho detto più volte (ai due club e agli organi di stampa) che a mio parere San Siro è la storia del calcio e che quindi considero la sua ristrutturazione la soluzione migliore. Se poi Milan e Inter preferiranno proporre un nuovo impianto, come Comune di Milano avremo il dovere di sederci intorno a un tavolo e ascoltare le loro ragioni, oltre, ovviamente, far valere le nostre. Non servono molte altre parole per spiegarsi, ciò riassume a pieno la mia posizione e, soprattutto, conferma quello che sto dicendo dal primo giorno del dibattito sullo stadio milanese".*




Sto Pippo Franco ne spara una al minuto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sala, per l'ennesima volta, sullo stadio. Il post pubblicato sui social:"È buffo come la comunicazione nei tempi moderni distorca così spesso la realtà. Sulla questione stadio ho detto più volte (ai due club e agli organi di stampa) che a mio parere San Siro è la storia del calcio e che quindi considero la sua ristrutturazione la soluzione migliore. Se poi Milan e Inter preferiranno proporre un nuovo impianto, come Comune di Milano avremo il dovere di sederci intorno a un tavolo e ascoltare le loro ragioni, oltre, ovviamente, far valere le nostre. Non servono molte altre parole per spiegarsi, ciò riassume a pieno la mia posizione e, soprattutto, conferma quello che sto dicendo dal primo giorno del dibattito sullo stadio milanese".*



io ci leggo: ristrutturate san siro o non fate nient'altro. 

ma a questo punto mi chiedo: non sarà una novità la posizione del comune, quindi i club cosa stanno pensando\facendo\progettando??????

sembra un thriller


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Marzo 2019)

Io onestamente leverei le tende


----------



## Djici (27 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se tanto mi da tanto lui non te lo lascia fare in un'altra zona, poi cosa se ne fa di s siro?



Molto probabile.
Pero anche noi possiamo fare valere il fatto che rischiamo di farlo fuori Milano e alla fine se lo tengono loro con tutte le spese per mantenerlo o distruggerlo ma con incassi vicini allo zero...
Insomma la questione non e proprio semplice, ne per loro che devono valorizzare San Siro, ne per noi che vogliamo rimanere a San Siro.

Per me l'unico modo per uscirne tutti vittoriosi (o almeno senza essere perdenti) sarebbe che ci vendano San Siro.
Cosi noi abbiamo lo stadio di proprieta e loro almeno incassano soldi.
Altre soluzioni win-win non ne vedo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Marzo 2019)

Per quanti anni ancora sarà sindaco questo?


----------



## Aron (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sala, per l'ennesima volta, sullo stadio. Il post pubblicato sui social:"È buffo come la comunicazione nei tempi moderni distorca così spesso la realtà. Sulla questione stadio ho detto più volte (ai due club e agli organi di stampa) che a mio parere San Siro è la storia del calcio e che quindi considero la sua ristrutturazione la soluzione migliore. Se poi Milan e Inter preferiranno proporre un nuovo impianto, come Comune di Milano avremo il dovere di sederci intorno a un tavolo e ascoltare le loro ragioni, oltre, ovviamente, far valere le nostre. Non servono molte altre parole per spiegarsi, ciò riassume a pieno la mia posizione e, soprattutto, conferma quello che sto dicendo dal primo giorno del dibattito sullo stadio milanese".*



Sempre pensato che se vorranno fare uno stadio nuovo (anche se dubito che ciò possa avvenire con Elliott, a meno che non subentri un socio di minoranza che passi poi alla maggioranza) dovranno farlo a Sesto San Giovanni o altro Comune limitrofe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Molto probabile.
> Pero anche noi possiamo fare valere il fatto che rischiamo di farlo fuori Milano e alla fine se lo tengono loro con tutte le spese per mantenerlo o distruggerlo ma con incassi vicini allo zero...
> Insomma la questione non e proprio semplice, ne per loro che devono valorizzare San Siro, ne per noi che vogliamo rimanere a San Siro.
> 
> ...



lo fai appena fuori in un altro comune. ma perchè il milan si deve rifare s siro che non conviene per niente? per fare un piacere a sto rintontito? che si arrangi il comune di milano! ma chissà che casini di amicizie e raccomandazioni c'è dietro


----------



## Mika (27 Marzo 2019)

Ho come l'impressione che lo stadio o lo facciamo fuori Milano o non lo facciamo più.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Marzo 2019)

Andiamo a Sesto San Giovanni così lo prende in c*** sto buffone


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2019)

*Si continua QUI *--) http://www.milanworld.net/sala-mila...hiarazioni-del-sindaco-su-stadio-vt74574.html


----------

